# Roof Estimates Needed



## Big Mac (Oct 2, 2007)

I need some estimates on a new residential roof. I am located in Niceville. Can anyone recommend a company or individual (PFF member) that does roofing in this area? I am debating on wether to go with a Metal or shingle roof. Depends on the cost. Also, in the meantime does anyone know how to replace shingles that are missing tabs withoutmessing up the ones around them?

Thanks Mac...


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Pm Clay-doh he is a roofing contractor and specializes in metal roofs.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

ClayDoh.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Big MAc. We specialize in metal and flat roofing. If you decide on metal, the lowest cost metal (5-V Crimp or any other thru fastened panel) in plain Galvalume is going to be almost twice the cost of shingles. Standing seam, and in a Kynar color coated panel is really gonna set your hair on fire. Your looking at $550 a square average if it's walkable, not to cut up of a roof, ect. The price can go up or down depending on the size of your roof, bigger, the price can come down a lil per sq, smaller, might get higher. Also that does not include the cost of shingle tear-off (which surprisingly not very high.)

Also, Santa Rosa County is being a little leniant with some of the new laws passed, and are only requiring a roff deck renailing (not the whole hurricane clips, minimum thickness decking ball of wax), but still requires stripping your whole roof, waiting for the nail off inspection before even felting it. Torn off roofs with nothing but a tarp on it in the meantime scare the hell out of me and my liability incurance underwritter, as I am sure they scare all other roofing contractors.

Shingles are going to run you in the $195 per square range,(30 year Dimensional, chimney flashings, ridgevent, ect)complete. (well other than the labor for renailing decking in Santa Rosa. Again, that price depends on house size. Smaller roof will be more per square, since certain things cost the same regardless of size, like dump container, ect.

Now many other companies can do shingles at a more competitive price, because that is mostly what they do. We mostly do commercial roofing, and can't be as competitive on residential shingles. Whatever you do though, ask for refeences, lots, with phone numbers, pictures of completed projects, ect, so that you have less chance of selecting the wrong contractor. Xanadu on here does shingles on a regular basis, and Getsome owns a large local company. 

Feel free to give me a call, even if you don't plan on metal, or my prices are too high on shingles, I'd still be glad to answer any questions if needed.

As far as repairs, yes, you can remove entire shingles without damiging the surounding ones if you have a flat bar, and know where and what nails to remove, how to put the new one in and seal it, and where to renail,and are careful.We have done tons of repairs, and I charge a minimum of $300 for repair work, weather it takes 5 minutes, or 8 hours. My guys are on a project now, but I would do it myself if you are intrested. Christmas is around the corner, I'm getting a new custom speargun, and I just outlayed a bunch of cash onbusiness expences, so me doing it and keeping the cash would make me smile. And if I do it myself, thats kinda like "extra credit" money, and my wife can't get mad when it goes on my new speargun!

My number is (850) 777-1221

Clay

BOSS COmmercial Building Services

Heres a link to an older post with a few pics, mostly metal...

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic7365-2-1.aspx

Heres some more shingles.



















Below is one of DKdivers and Rocklobsters houses, first house we did when we got to FL three years ago.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

If Clay-Doh is busy try Mike Davis with Davis Roofing on here he is 'Getsome' Top notch. Lic., insured and backs up his work. I know first hand he's the man!!!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

No problem. We've got crews working in the Blue Water area on a regular basis. PM with details and I'll get someone over to check it out.


----------



## Big Mac (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the responses, I will keep everyone in mind. With Christmas coming up, I can't really afford a new roof at this time. I am going to try to replace the broken shingles this weekend. I would like to get an estimate for when I am ready for a new roof. Just to get an idea of how much it will cost.

Thanks again,

Mac


----------



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

I was wondering how you made out on your roofing estimates, and if you decided to go metal or not, and if so, what was the difference in cost. I also need an estimate on a roofing repair ,in Navarre . I have a problem that has been attempted to be fixed on 3 occasions and I am not sure if anyone knows what the problem is. I am surely under the impression that in roofing, paying more does not mean you get a better job . So I want someone that I know recommends, any one can add or replace flashing, but, spreading tar around and throwing new shingles , just gets them paid and out. So if you personally know someone, I Would appreciate your passing on his name and number. Thanks.


----------

